# He smells



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know where to post this.. Sorry if it's in the wrong sub forum.
My husband snores LOUD and his mouth SMELLS.
Here's why.. He doesn't brush his teeth. He probably does it once a week.
I can smell his stinky mouth from across the room.
I hate sleeping with him. I even hate having to kiss him when we have sex.
I don't know what to do. He gets upset when I told him to brush his teeth.
I don't know what to do. I once offered him money so he'd brush his teeth everyday.
I don't want to hurt his feelings. I often sleep with my nose covered.
Once he caught me and he said sorry. He started brushing but that only lasted for two days..
I'm desperate. We have other problems too and this is like a stinky cherry on top.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

OP,

IMHO the first thing you need to do is talk to your husband.

Without shouting or getting angry explain to him how his actions make you feel and ask how you can work together to improve things.

Most people with bad breath / body odor problems do not know how it affects the people around them. I had to tell a co -worker about his halitosis and he seemed genuinely shocked about it.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cut off kissing. Cut off sex. Tell him why you're doing that.

I'm not usually an advocate of using sex as a weapon, but in this case... The two things are directly related.

Has he always been like this? How is his hygiene in general?

C


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Just tell him, every night before bed. Honey go brush your teeth. Honestly, this is the easiest of marital problems to solve and once solved every one is quite content. Say it to yourself over and over again, honey go brush your teeth, practice making it sound non confrontational and that's the way it will come out.


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

Wiltshireman,

Thanks.. I might try again talking to him. I never really told him that he does not smell good. 
But I asked him thousand times "please brush your teeth"
And even when I talk to him nicely, he'd give me attitude and I hate that.
He once said "I think i just have bad breath in the morning" and I replied casually "no you have bad breath because you don't brush your teeth".
He was fine with that.
But he still does not brush his teeth everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, you really need to talk to him. I kinda assumed that you'd covered the communication basics... Men aren't mind readers. They often don't pick things up even when you're direct and explicit about things. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

PBear.. He's a very messy person. He'd deep clean the house once a month but he leaves everything dirty until then.
Like dirty plates, glasses, bottles, cans, even his clothes and socks after work he'd throw them on the floor until I pick them up or until he needs to wear them again.
I clean and tidy the house regularly and that's how we keep our house decent.

As for shower he takes it regularly. 

But he washes our cars often.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

Anon pink, thank you.. I tend to ask "did you brush your teeth?" And I stop 'cause I sound like 
I'm nagging. Then.. All I want is to leave..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

So has the lack of brushing just appeared or has he always been this way? 

Regardless he needs to brush and floss regularly.If not to save your nose,to save his health. Everyone now knows what happens when you don't take care of your gums and teeth. 

Never mind fillings! Not brushing your teeth can give you heart disease and arthritis | Mail Online


----------



## LoveLonely (Dec 8, 2013)

Sounds like you need to wear the pants in this relationship. Grab him by the balls and drag him to the bathroom. Send him in there to floss and then brush. With a paddle by your side, inspect. If he doesn't open his mouth enough, paddle him. If he didn't do a good enough job, paddle him and send him back in to do the job correctly.

Set up a strict exercise and diet plan for him. Chances are, the snoring is related to this. Set severe consequences for any and all actions not being followed. Remind him who the boss is. I mean seriously: if his penis is no longer his property, why the hell does he think his mouth is?

And for your troubles, he will be your prop, assisting in your orgasms in any fashion you like. Beat him until he complies. No orgasms for him.

A word of caution. When he is tied down and helpless, he may sincerely think you are going to break his nose from all the extreme and rough riding he is now going to provide for you on demand. That is perfectly acceptable for him to THINK that, just don't actually hurt him. You need to keep your property healthy.


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

Scarlet, he has always been this way. We've been married for 6 years and I've put up with 
this for that long. I have some mental issues so I had a prescription to help me sleep. Now not so much since we just had a baby and I am nursing.

And you know what's not fair. I brush and floss regularly but I'm the one getting lots of cavities.. - most likely side effects from prescription medicine I consumed as a kid.
His teeth seem fine even if he drinks 3 bottles of coke a day and not brush his teeth. I guess that makes him care less. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## damsel (Aug 29, 2012)

LoveLonely, thanks..
I'm too scared though. I hate it when he starts giving me attitude. Sometimes I'm scared I can't control myself..
Diet plan.. He barely eats food I make.. He eats what he wants whenever he wants it.
He doesn't care about being healthy. He doesn't eat breakfast or lunch and he'd have huge dinner at the end of the day.
He knows it's bad but he doesn't care 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd still come at it from a standpoint of caring about his health. Expressing concern for his well being might soften the ego blow.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry but basic hygiene issues don't need to be handled delicately, IMO. So what if it hurts his feelings? He needs to KNOW and by beating around the bush, you are simply avoiding being honest. When we say things like "oh I don't want to hurt his feelings or experience him being upset", this is just an excuse to be dishonest because it makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

It is possible to be direct but kind to avoid having things turn ugly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

damsel said:


> Scarlet, he has always been this way. We've been married for 6 years and I've put up with
> this for that long. I have some mental issues so I had a prescription to help me sleep. Now not so much since we just had a baby and I am nursing.
> 
> And you know what's not fair. I brush and floss regularly but I'm the one getting lots of cavities.. - most likely side effects from prescription medicine I consumed as a kid.
> ...


First, morning breath, halitosis and bad breath in general is not caused from lack of brushing teeth - no matter how clean your teeth are there is always bacteria in our mouths, and should be (my personal belief is that the biofilm in our mouths actually helps protect from erosion/cavitation, as long as the plaque is not left unchecked our saliva can do its thing and carry the acidic byproducts away)

The bad breath is caused from the lack of saliva, mouth breathing is very drying and so is dehydration in general.

Why is he mouth breathing and snoring? Inflammation.

These are all related and are caused from bad nutrition, dehydration and/or injury. Have his doctor send him to an ENT specialist, it could be a deviated septum, nasal polyps or other inflammatory causes. Better nutrition (vitamins in greens, seeds, nuts ad berries), better sleep and more water will all help contribute to overall health and will improve all aspects of life.

Also, don't overbrush and don't use alcohol based or other mouthwashes that are design to kill all the bacteria in your mouth, it is there to help protect your teeth.

Of course, most dentists would probably disagree with me, but what do I know since I have never had a cavity and have also gone long periods between doing any kind of oral hygiene. I have also had sinus surgery to help me deal with the aforementioned nasal inflammation problems.


----------

